# Coach VAN-SPK yesterday



## GoldenSpike (Jun 5, 2009)

Took coach yesterday VAN-SPK.

The CS barely left n/b on the westside of the station when our EB pulled in on on the eastside just as a high wind

dirt funnel swept across us - lightning in the distance.

It has been awhile going coach. I see the seating areas now have two electrical outlets. Are all cars wired now?

Small world: we had the same crew as on my w/b EB from MSP-VAN in early May - two car attendants, my sleeper attendant and possibly the conductor got into a snowball fight at Shelby MT. I got clobbered in the back with one that gave me twinges on and off for several days. Like magic, when I turned around, one had disappeared, the other two morphed back to the 'business' image. Though in good-natured fun, what if they had hit a frail elderly person who suffered a heart attack and dropped dead?

Yikes!! Announcing leaving Shelby, I told the conductor possibly involved we had to wait - I had called for an aid car. He managed a small grin. When my sleeper attendant invited me to the wine and cheese tasting, I had to josh him saying I would - if I could raise my arm by then. As I crossed paths with those on this trip I asked if snow was forecast before Spokane.

The seating arrangement left me a little irritated. Instead of letting us all spread out, nearly 1/2 the car was reserved for couples and stayed that way unoccupied for the trip. They crowded us all together with a seat mate by destination. But the reality was once we got going many spread out anyway.

After getting out of the metro area, they announced our slow progress was due to wind and speed restrictions which skirts the Columbia River.

Hour down the line and we stop: freight coming our way. After a long wait the brilliant annoucement of the trip: *We've been stopped quite awhile* [message followed] - everybody laughed - like no kidding. More delay then they advise part of problem had been a lightning strike-fire along the ROW. The long freight we were waiting on had to creep by to make sure the tracks were safe.

After nearly 2 hrs. we finally got underway. As we passed the fire area now out, about 20 pieces of fire-fightening equipment

were on both sides with hoses strung out all over the place.

Later duirng the trip the conductor is chatting with me. Two rows up by the head of the stairs, I see a plume of smoke waft up thinking nobody could be that brazen. I was about to see my first ejection from the train. Wrong! The guy had a 'cigarette' (w/AAA battery?) and produces a 'smoke' vapor for those quitting and gives the sensation of smoking. Later, another attendant challenged them and got educated.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 6, 2009)

GoldenSpike said:


> It has been awhile going coach. I see the seating areas now have two electrical outlets. Are all cars wired now?


Many do - but not all! Of the trains I've been on in the last 8 months, most did, but a few did not. Most notable was the CS - both ways! I'd hate to go from LAX to SEA only yo find no power for my laptop or DVD player!


----------



## Neil_M (Jun 6, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I'd hate to go from LAX to SEA only yo find no power for my laptop or DVD player!


Such a hardship.......

You could always look out of the window, read a book, or even, if it got really bad, talk to someone!


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 6, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I'd hate to go from LAX to SEA only yo find no power for my laptop or DVD player!
> ...


I agree with Neil completely. I just went to NOL and back from CHI and never turned my laptop on once! Looking out the window and talking to other folks is the only way to take the train.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 7, 2009)

but if you can't sleep in the middle of night it comes in handy. i use mine for watching dvd's. its a sound track to the free movie i get looking out the window.


----------



## Hanno (Jun 7, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


On my upcoming June 10th vacation trip from WAS to FLG (on the CL and SWC) I made the decision not to even take my laptop along. For me it is too easy to have my face hidden behind the screen and there is also the weight and carrying issues! We'll see if it is the "right" decision!


----------



## cpamtfan (Jun 7, 2009)

Amtrak is trying hard to get all cars wired, but its old stuff, so its harder to get the stuff where they want it. Just be happy that the hard workers at Beech Grove shops have been able to put outlets in so many cars.

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 7, 2009)

Where does the 110V power come from in the cars, sleeper or coach? Is it coming all the way from the HEP or does each car have some type of generator that supplies it?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 7, 2009)

It comes from the HEP supplied to each car. That's why it's also sometimes referred to as hotel power, as well as Head End Power.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 7, 2009)

Hanno said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


I have a GPS installed on my netbook. And that's why I would like power instead of running it off batteries all the time. (And no, I don't stare at the screen 24/7 either! I *DO* look out the window!  ) I find many people want to know what it is, and start a conversation because of me having it.

Also, if the route guide says "in Argyle, IA' or "in Topock, AZ" or "in Kenyon, RI", would you know where they are? :huh: With my GPS, I can tell when we are near.

As far as the weight, it only weighs ~2 lbs!


----------



## Hanno (Jun 7, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Hanno said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


You have some very good points! That is why I said I will have to see if I made the "right" decision. I was really tempted to use GPS and my laptop for the very reasons you stated. It just seems like I have too much other "stuff"!


----------

